# Interesting sex



## lonesomegra (Dec 11, 2011)

I have come onto this forum and criticized my W for various acts in our sex life but today I would like to give a few words of praise. 

Yesterday night after a a few weeks without sex she came onto me very strongly and I just bit my lip and let things progress. I was determined to say very little and touch her very little and let her decide when to speed up, slow down, remove clothing, etc. I resisted from touching her breasts, fingering her or squeezing her bottom until she insisted I do so. She appeared to get some satisfaction from our sexual act and when she was done lay naked and slept beside me for over an hour.

This was unusual as her normal practice would be to flee the room as soon as possible after sex. Today my W even said that it 'had been very nice.'

I didn't ejaculate during sex nor could I even masturbate myself to completion afterwards when she left to go and sleep in her bed. This is somewhat of little importance. I just hope that her enjoyment has gone someways to alleviate the bad experience she had when we last attempted sex and many contributors here deemed me to be a bit foolish and selfish in my actions at the time.

I know one swallow does not a summer make, but perhaps if I try going with how she wants things for a while my lot might improve.

I'll dedicate this smile to my wife.


----------



## landon33 (Jul 13, 2012)

lonesomegra said:


> I know one swallow does not a summer make


Quite the apropos expression for this forum.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

landon33 said:


> Quite the apropos expression for this forum.


Lmao...








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CanadianGuy (Jun 17, 2012)

:lol:

But is does make a hummer.


----------

